# st – Aussprache



## Jana337

Laut Duden sind in „Stalinismus“ und „Gestapo“ beide Alternativen zulässig. Welche wird bevorzugt? Mir scheint, dass die Deutschen zu "scht" neigen (Entschuldigung für die furchtbare, hoffentlich aber verständliche Erklärung - die in phonetischen Transkription üblichen Symbolen wurden entstellt, wenn ich sie hierher kopieren wollte).
 
Jana


----------



## beigatti

I learned in my phonetics courses that:

"st" at the beginning of a word or syllable is pronounced "scht"

"st" at the end of a word or syllable is pronounced "st"

In die Beispiele, die du getippt hast, würde ich mit "scht" aussprechen.

Jo-Ann


----------



## Jana337

beigatti said:
			
		

> In die Beispiele
> in den Beispielen , die du getippt hast, würde ich mit "scht" aussprechen.
> 
> Jo-Ann


 
Ich wahrscheinlich auch, aber z. B. Stalin ist ein Name, der im Prinzip nicht eingedeutscht sein sollte. Die Frage steht nun so: Welcher Regel wird der Vorzug gegeben?

Jana


----------



## beigatti

beigatti said:
			
		

> I learned in my phonetics courses that:
> 
> "st" at the beginning of a word or syllable is pronounced "scht"
> 
> "st" at the end of a word or syllable is pronounced "st"
> 
> In *die Beispiele*, die du getippt hast, würde ich mit "scht" aussprechen.
> 
> Jo-Ann


 
Warum merke ich den Fehler, nachdem ich den Antwort gesendet habe?


----------



## Jana337

beigatti said:
			
		

> Warum merke ich den Fehler, nachdem ich den Antwort gesendet habe?


 
Passiert . Auch jetzt würde ich etwas finden, aber ich gebe dir eine Chance, dich zu korrigieren. 

Jana


----------



## beigatti

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Passiert . Auch jetzt würde ich etwas finden, aber ich gebe dir eine Chance, dich zu korrigieren.
> 
> Jana



DIE Antwort!  Mensch!


----------



## gaer

beigatti said:
			
		

> DIE Antwort! Mensch!


Jo-Ann, I'm waiting for replies from more German speakers (natives), but I believe I have heard "Gestapo" pronounced a bit differently than with the normal "sht" sound. I'm not in the least sure about this, however.

It appears that our loyal members are mostly absent today. 

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> Jo-Ann, I'm waiting for replies from more German speakers (natives), but I believe I have heard "Gestapo" pronounced a bit differently than with the normal "sht" sound. I'm not in the least sure about this, however.
> 
> It appears that our loyal members are mostly absent today.
> 
> Gaer


Not at all , but there seemed nothing more to be add to Jo-Ann's rule posted above. Perhaps there are regional differences, since I have heard in parts of Nortern Germany the "st" at the beginning of a word or syllable actually pronounced as 'st'. As for the example "Gestapo" I think you are right. It should be correctly pronounced with the "sht" sound, but it is not unusual to hear it spoken with 'st'. Of course this is 'violating' all valid rules, since the "sta" stands for "Staats-" and marks therefore the beginning of a word or syllable. I think that "Gestapo" has become a kind of proper name because of the historical consequences the word itself implies. This may explain some uncertainties about its correct pronounciation. Furthermore I belive this word is used in other languages, too. So the 'st'-pronounciation even in German might be caused by the 'reflexion' of usage (my guess ).

Ralf

P.S.: Considering some foreign words there are surely exception from these rules. So the word "Stigma" is pronounced with the 'st' in German either.


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Laut Duden sind in „Stalinismus“ und „Gestapo“ beide Alternativen zulässig. Welche wird bevorzugt? Mir scheint, dass die Deutschen zu "scht" neigen (Entschuldigung für die furchtbare, hoffentlich aber verständliche Erklärung - die in phonetischen Transkription üblichen Symbolen wurden entstellt, wenn ich sie hierher kopieren wollte).
> 
> Jana


Hallo, Jana,

prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht. Auch wenn beide Varianten möglich sind, denke ich, dass beide Wörter vorzugsweise mit "scht" gesprochen werden. Kurioserweise habe ich "Stalin" mit "s-t" in der deutschen Sprache noch nicht gehört, auch wenn es sich definitiv um ein Fremdwort handelt, dass eigentlich mit "s-t" gesprochen werden müsste. Offensichtlich wurde es bereits schon soweit 'eingedeutscht' - eine andere Erklärung habe ich jedenfalls nicht dafür.

Für "Gestapo" word, wie gesagt, ebenfalls die "sch"-Variante bevorzugt, wobei die Aussprache mit"s-t" gar nicht so unüblich ist. Ich habe versucht im vorstehenden Beitrag eine Antwort zu geben. Vielleicht hilft's ein wenig weiter.

Ralf


----------



## beigatti

Ralf said:
			
		

> Perhaps there are regional differences, since I have heard in parts of Nortern Germany the "st" at the beginning of a word or syllable actually pronounced as 'st'.



Und in Saarland (und vielleicht anderswo) ist s-t am Endes eines Wortes als "scht" ausgesprochen!  

"Hascht du Grombeer g'es?" (Hast du Kartoffeln gegessen?)
"Ach jo! Do benn isch satt" (Ach ja!  Da bin ich jetzt satt)

(probably spelled that wrong, but that is how it sounds)  

Jo-Ann


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Hallo, Jana,
> 
> prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht. Auch wenn beide Varianten möglich sind, denke ich, dass beide Wörter vorzugsweise mit "scht" gesprochen werden. Kurioserweise habe ich "Stalin" mit "s-t" in der deutschen Sprache noch nicht gehört, auch wenn es sich definitiv um ein Fremdwort handelt, dass eigentlich mit "s-t" gesprochen werden müsste. Offensichtlich wurde es bereits schon soweit 'eingedeutscht' - eine andere Erklärung habe ich jedenfalls nicht dafür.
> 
> Für "Gestapo" word, wie gesagt, ebenfalls die "sch"-Variante bevorzugt, wobei die Aussprache mit"s-t" gar nicht so unüblich ist. Ich habe versucht im vorstehenden Beitrag eine Antwort zu geben. Vielleicht hilft's ein wenig weiter.
> 
> Ralf


I'm reading with interest, but when it comes to the pronunciation of German, I feel I have nothing to contribute. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

beigatti said:
			
		

> Und i*m* Saarland (und vielleicht anderswo) ist s-t am Endes eines Wortes als "scht" ausgesprochen!
> 
> "Hascht du Grombeer g'es?" (Hast du Kartoffeln gegessen?)
> "Ach jo! Do benn isch satt" (Ach ja!  Da bin ich jetzt satt)
> 
> (probably spelled that wrong, but that is how it sounds)
> 
> Jo-Ann



I don't know the Saarland dialect, but it can be correct what you typed. In Germany, you will hear "Hascht mal ..." everywhere and everyone in Germany would understand it.


----------



## Whodunit

Um noch einmal auf die Ausgangsdiskussion zurückzukommen, möchte auch ich noch meinen Senf dazugeben: Das Wort "Stalinismus" würde ich mit einem klaren "scht" aussprechen, da man in der Schule "Schtalin   " gelernt hat. Und zum Thema "Gestapo" habe ich einen längeren Film von Anna Seghers' "Das siebte Kreuz" gesehen, worin auch des Öfteren das Wörtchen "Gestapo" vorkam. Es wurde, so wie ich es auch für am besten halte, mit einem "cht" ausgesprochen. Ich meine das "cht" wie in "nicht". Das heißt, da man sich nicht entscheiden konnte, ob man nun "Staat" beibehält oder der "st-Regel" folgt, einigte man sich sicher auf diese seltsame Aussprache.


PS: Jana, was hast du für einen Duden, worin die Aussprache des Wortes "Gestapo" verzeichnet ist? Meiner ist von 2004 und vermerkt es nicht.


----------



## Jana337

whodunit said:
			
		

> Es wurde, so wie ich es auch für am besten halte, mit einem "cht" ausgesprochen. Ich meine das "cht" wie in "nicht". Das heißt, da man sich nicht entscheiden konnte, ob man nun "Staat" beibehält oder der "st-Regel" folgt, einigte man sich sicher auf diese seltsame Aussprache.


 
 Nie gehört...




> PS: Jana, was hast du für einen Duden, worin die Aussprache des Wortes "Gestapo" verzeichnet ist? Meiner ist von 2004 und vermerkt es nicht.


Mein Duden Universalwörterbuch ist definitiv von 2003.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Nie gehört...



Natürlich nicht. Ich habe es auch noch nie woanders gehört als in diesem Film und von einer Lehrerin. Stalin dagegen schon öfter mit "scht". Es ist schwer, Gestapo richtig auszusprechen, da jeder etwas anderes gelernt hat. Hier kannst du Version von LEO mit "st" anhören.


----------



## Hutschi

"Duden, das Aussprachewörterbuch", 4. Auflage, 2000, gibt an:

Stalin - "schta:li:n" (Sie verwenden dort das typographische Zeichen für "sch", leider kann ich es nicht darstellen.)

Gestapo: 
_Ge'sta: po_
auch: _Ge'schta: po_


Das Leerzeichen vor "p" hat keine Bedeutung. Es vermeidet, dass es wegen der Smilies so aussieht: _Ge'stao. _

Ich verwende _'Schta:li:n_ und _Ge'sta: po_. Ich habe aber _Ge'schta: po_ schon gehört_._


: Längezeichen
' Hauptbetonung, steht vor der betonten Silbe,


----------



## Paskovich

Ich spreche es wie Hutschi aus.


----------



## bh7

Die Aussprache der beiden Wörter hat sich offenbar in den vergangenen 40 Jahren zugunsten der scht-Aussprache verändert.  Der Duden aus dem Jahr 1962 kennt für GESTAPO nur die  sst-Aussprache, trotz der Ableitung des Portmanteauworts aus "Staat", das eigentlich nur in Norddeutschland zuweilen mit der sst-Aussprache zu hören ist.  Für STALIN erkennt der alte Duden beide Ausspracheweisen an, gibt aber der sst-Aussprache den Vorzug.  LEO ist ein Werk der Univ. München, vielleicht deshalb der Vorzug der sst-Aussprache, welche in Süddeutschland und Österreich die viel häufigere ist.  Ich selbst habe die scht-Aussprach für diese zwei Wörter nie gebraucht.  Anderseits habe ich STIL immer [ssti:l] ausgesprochen, während man heutzutage selbst im sueddeutschen Sprachraum viel häufiger [shti:l] hört. Es ist wahrscheinlich dem Einfluß der Medien zuzuschreiben, daß derartige regionale Sprechweisen sich allmählich ändern.


----------



## Suilan

> LEO ist ein Werk der Univ. München, vielleicht deshalb der Vorzug der sst-Aussprache


 
Ich komme aus dem Rheinland und spreche Gestapo auch mit st aus, nicht scht.


----------



## sokol

In Österreich verwendet man bei Fremdwörtern häufiger die Originalaussprache: d. h. "Stalin" hört man in Österreich oft genug, doch auch "Schtalin" ist nicht unüblich; andrerseits würde man eher "Schtalingrad" sagen (obwohl das völlig unlogisch ist ), eher nicht "Stalingrad".

In manchen Fällen gilt die "scht"-Aussprache bei uns sogar als unkultiviert - so etwa bei "Stil": die Aussprache "Schtil" (in Deutschland häufig, vielleicht sogar vorherrschend) gilt in Österreich generell als "barbarisch".

"Gestapo" wiederum ist ein Wort, das wohl auch in Deutschland öfter mit "st" als mit "scht" ausgesprochen wird - in Österreich definitiv "st".

In Dialekten wird "scht" anstelle von "st" auch in deutschen Wörtern ("bist" > "bischt") in etwa westlich einer Linie von Oberkärnten/Osttirol über den Pinzgau nach Tirol hin gesprochen; auch in Bayern verläuft die scht/st-Grenze quer durch das bayrische Dialektgebiet. Diese scht-Aussprache ist wohl alemannisch/schwäbischer Einfluss auf die bayrisch-österreichischen Dialekte (und setzt sich offenbar auch im Rheintal nördlich des schwäbischen Dialektgebiets fort).


----------



## Lykurg

Inkonsequenz herrscht bei mir vor 

Ich verwende zwar Stil, Stigma, Gestapo und Stalin, aber "Schtalinismus"; Stalingrad ist ein Grenzfall, eher St.


----------



## Sepia

Yeah, in Hamburg "st" and "sp" at the beginning of a word is really "st" and "sp".


----------



## Frank78

Lykurg said:


> Inkonsequenz herrscht bei mir vor
> 
> Ich verwende zwar Stil, Stigma, Gestapo und Stalin, aber "Schtalinismus"; Stalingrad ist ein Grenzfall, eher St.



Almost the same counts for me.

The pronunciation "Stalin" depends if the speaker knows the original st-pronunciation, but I think the majority in my area says "Schtalin" despite all had Russian at school. 
Even on TV you hear "Schtalingrad" and "Schtalinismus".


----------



## Hutschi

"St" in "Stalingrad" is because it is the Russian pronunciation: Сталин.
In the Russian language there are two extra letters for "sch": ж (voiced) and ш (unvoiced).

"Schtalinismus" is more adapted to German.


----------



## Lykurg

Sepia said:


> Yeah, in Hamburg "st" and "sp" at the beginning of a word is really "st" and "sp".


It was, but today the "s-tolpern über den s-pitzen S-tein" has become quite rare here. - Most people I know for doing so are more than 60 years old; I only seperate it in foreign words.


----------

